# smoked cashews



## lamar

Made a mistake and got unsalted cashews.  How to keep salt on them?    Took a ziplock bag and put about a cup of the nuts in it.  Then, put about a teaspoon of my home brewed maple syrup and rolled them around till all were covered.   Placed them on a splatter screen,  salted good and finished with a light dusting of chili powder and put them in my cold smoler for three hours.  

Then,  put them in the oven at 220 for a couple of hours.   After they cooled,  they were not sticky to pick up,  but the taste is just short of wonderful.   Have another batch going now.  Will cook them in the oven longer today to get a more roasted flavor.


----------



## daveomak

Great idea.....  Thanks.....


----------



## wade

You can also blanch raw cashews in boiling salted water for 2 minutes - 4 Tbs salt and 1 Tbs chili powder to the litre. Lay them out on a tray in the smoker for as long as you want - I leave mine overnight. The next day roast them in the oven at about 80 C (175 F) until they have firmed up. This usually takes about 45 minutes. The salt and heat are then inside the cashew itself rather than just on the surface - and the effect grows in your mouth  the more of them you eat.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Lamar, this sounds like a good snack!

At my local Sam's they have all sorts of bulk nuts, I see a shopping trip this weekend!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay so its almost that time of year where I smoke up a big batch of Scarbelly's Sweet Spicy nuts. You can use whatever nuts you like. I typically use mixed, but we have done this with cashews, peanuts, almonds, etc. Give these a try, the wife only lets me make them once a year. She'd eat them all the time if I made them more often!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154167/the-holiday-nuts

Original recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## disco

Thanks for the great idea!

Points.

Disco


----------



## lamar

Thanks for the point Disco


----------

